# prowler big game



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

looking to get a new kayak. looking at the ocean prowler big game.iam 6'4'' and 285 lbs.what are the pros and cons. does anybody have one just looking for some insight


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i got to paddle one last summer, and thought it was very stable, even for a bigger person, im 6'1 and near 230

ive been looking at the cobra fish and dive, very stable, made to get in and out of even with dive gear on..




Jesse


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks i want to do some fishing out of it so its stable great. thanks for your help


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

YOu should also look at the Malibu X Factor, They sell them at long bay point bait and tackle on shore drive in va beach. Made for the big man


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Va_yakfisherman said:


> YOu should also look at the Malibu X Factor, They sell them at long bay point bait and tackle on shore drive in va beach. Made for the big man


I think that shop is closed for the season. Don't know when they reopen


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> I think that shop is closed for the season. Don't know when they reopen


I called down there a couple of weeks ago during the week and some one told me to call on Sat. and speak to Mark.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

called long bay today going sunday to look at the x factor thanks guys


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

The X-Factor is AWESOME!!!! You also might look at the Cobra Fish-n-Dive - at 12'6" and 36" wide, it's set up nice too, and it'll manuver a little better than the X. I chose the X, but my 2nd choice would be the FnD.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

moby dick said:


> called long bay today going sunday to look at the x factor thanks guys


Did ya go?
What did you think of the xfactor?
Did they have any Extremes?


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm about 300 pounds and went from a Ride 135
to an x-factor.

The ride was plenty roomy and plenty stable. I like the layout better. It is lighter and easier to carry.

It will be a wet ride at your weight. I had a constant few inches of water in it. pretty much made the little hatch a wet place to keep stuff since water would go in when I opened the hatch. Being wet was no problem in the summer but got old when the weather changed.
The ride I think had a 350 pound weight capacity but I suppose that is before it completely disappears beneath the water.


The x-factor is heavy but it really is a battle ship. I played with it in the pool. It holds me and a 50 pound kid in the front and a 60 pound kid in the back and still had a dry cockpit. It has a weight capacity of 600 pounds I think.

I think they were fairly comparable in paddling but with the edge going to the ride.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

becoyote:
Where did you get your Xfactor.
Do you know anything about the Extreme?


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

i had to work 16 hr. today didnt plan that one going monday morning.when i called i didnt ask about the extrmeme. but going to now


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW the 16 h.tour having flashbacks of my working days!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I picked up a Big Game a couple months back. Only played with it once and love it thusfar.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48687


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

So moby r you still gonna persue looking at the Malibu closest dealer is In Amherst Countey and another down in Hatteras


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my x-factor off of craigslist. No experience with the x-treme.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

didn't know about the one in hatteras wheres that one.this is the weekend sat. after work or i'm taking off.but right now its looking like the big game mite be the one.long bay point didn't work out that great.i feel like a crack ho. i got to have one now.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

What didn't work out at Long Bay? You are more than welcome to come check out mine here in Va. Beach. 
Then if you like it you can order one from KFS. When I was looking they had them for $989 and $49 shipping to the terminal in Portsmouth.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

moby dick said:


> looking to get a new kayak. looking at the ocean prowler big game.iam 6'4'' and 285 lbs.what are the pros and cons. does anybody have one just looking for some insight


The big game is a fine rig...but IMHO, if you're going through the surf, or MORE IMPORTANTLY back to the beach AFTER...the best two rigs are the Cobra Fish and Dive and the MalibuKayaks X factor.

The F and D is a bit shorter, and easier to maneuver in the surf, the X factor is a friggin BATTLESHIP, and is IMHO, the most stable boat on the water.

I'm a biggun too...and fish out of an X Factor, and it has a nice generous butt...I mean seat well, plenty of leg room...even with a rudder, I can stretch my legs all the way out, and in calm water, I can stand up and FISH from it.

Bighead


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

bbcroaker said:


> becoyote:
> Where did you get your Xfactor.
> Do you know anything about the Extreme?


I'm an authorized Malibu Dealer in Katy, TX.

The Extreme is a GREAT boat. It's a bit different than the X in that it's shallower, a bit wetter, and has a flatter bottom.

That being said...the X Factor tends to go UP and OVER waves...the Extreme tends to PUNCH through them.

The X factor has more freeboard than the Extreme, so big water fishing is more comfy than the Extreme. If you're a back bay kind of guy...the Extreme is great. If you're a Beyond the Breakers type of person...the X factor is GREAT.

The Extreme with a rudder will walk away from an X factor in terms of speed.

Bighead


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

becoyote said:


> What didn't work out at Long Bay? You are more than welcome to come check out mine here in Va. Beach.
> Then if you like it you can order one from KFS. When I was looking they had them for $989 and $49 shipping to the terminal in Portsmouth.


The guys are KFS are a class act. I can't say enough good things about them. I got my first yak from them (An Extreme).

A word of advice when having your boat shipped via that $50 company...CHECK YOUR BOAT CLOSELY BEFORE ACCEPTING IT. This is not a reflection on KFS, but on the baggage apes handling it. 

I'll say it again...KFS...SUPER GUYS.

Bighead


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Long Bay Pointe has 3 or 4 x-factors in stock. The Shore Drive store is seasonal, their main store on West Great Neck Road is open year round. Call em 481-7517.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

LBP is no longer a Malibu dealer according to Malibu Kayaks


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Closest Malibu dealer 

www.outdoorescaperv.com
2087 S. Amherst Hwy #300
Amherst Va.

and

www.hatterasislandkayakfishing.com
Hwy12
Rodanthe Nc. 27968

According to Malibu Kayaks


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey guys iam in and out get a little sleep then back to work ill talk tonight. long bay has two x factors price 1100.00 1200.00 with paddle.


----------



## FinsupVB (Jun 22, 2005)

This is Mark at LBP. Someone said that were told to talk to me about the X-Factor. I will be at the shop Fri morn And Sat morn. Give me a call 481-7517. We have a few left and I can work out something for you. Also have a tandem and one extreme.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey guys iam back with the living.ok talk to hatteras dealer; kayak seat paddle out the door 900.00 2007 model.thanks for the help keep it coming


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, $900 for an x-factor with paddle etc. is pretty good.

There are some optional hatches and things. Make sure you are comparing apples with apples.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hes not going to sale kayaks this year so hes getting rid of hes stock. the one iam looking at is fish ready.the seats, hatchs all will match and are the same.think iam take a ride monday morning


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

becoyote thanks for all your help.i owe you one buddy.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

moby dick said:


> hey guys iam back with the living.ok talk to hatteras dealer; kayak seat paddle out the door 900.00 2007 model.thanks for the help keep it coming


That's a good price.

If this is your first kayak...I'll give you a piece of advice...DON'T CHEAP OUT ON THE SEAT!

Spend the extra money and get a Surf to Summit GTS Elite, and don't look back. Your back, neck, and legs will thank you.

Bighead


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep agree 100% great price, and get the STS seat. I have a friend that sits on the plastic? No seat at all???


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Check out the Martha Stewart thread to see what I did for my x-factor seat.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ok guys seats,can the sts seat fit on it with the gator seat hatch on.or is the gator worth having.whats a good fish finder.i have seen that some guys put the ff on a cross bar with 2 flush mount holder on each side. what way is the best way.is it good to have 2 paddles when you go out.iam going to pick it up in the morning.just making a list of thing to look out for if there on sale.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

The gator hatch is worth having if you want to take a young one fishing. Probably no older than a 7 year old. The leg room runs out fast when you are sharing it.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

what about that cross bar for the fish finder


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

o and the paddle.do i need one


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Ya, a paddle helps.

I ended up with a pretty long paddle 240cm I think. The x-factor is pretty wide.

I'm not an expert but that is what worked for me.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

The X wing is pretty cool, and makes mounting things like lights, depth finder, GPS, and a pair of scotty rod holders very easy...and it does look cool.

It's easy to install, and you're really limited only by your imagination as to what you can do with it.

As for the Gator Hatch...YES it's worth it. I use it with my nephew, and have always had a great time with it, and besides, it just looks cool.

The Surf To Summit Seat will fit with no problem...I use a GTS Airwave, and my wife uses the GTS Elite.

Unless you're really short, a 240 cm paddle should be standard with the X Factor as it is a wide rig.

For the depth finder...how elaborate do you want? You can find units that work just fine for under $60 or spend as much as you want. A friend of mine owns Southshore Marine Services in Louisiana, and has some reconditioned units from Garmin and what not for sale. His name is Barrett and is a customer of mine...great guy, he'll stear you in the right direction....also, ask him about rigging an X factor...he has everything on his INCLUDING the kitchen sink. Depthfinder, GPS, sumbersible lights, a gazillion rod holders, etc.

http://southshoremarineservices.com/

You can tell him that Bighead/Ryan sent you to him...although he might charge you MORE! 

Bighead


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ok iam in the kayak game now.with a new x-factor now the fun starts.thanks bighead when i get it unloaded i'll look up that site.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations! Welcome to the dark side! The saying is you'll never go back.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ok yes the price was 900.00 kayak and seat used paddle.i was a little worried when i pulled up to trailer not a shop but this guy knows his stuff. very nice kayaks kept in side all the time.he is a kayak fishing guide.like i said 900 for kayak,seat used paddle and i forgot a fishing trip whenever.all i got to do is call him a day a head of time.was it worth it to YES.THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR GUYS INPUT.Now i will bug you for how to help.


----------

